# '04 passat won't start...



## scrambler250 (Jan 25, 2009)

I posted part of this on the vagcom forum two week ago, but never really got anywhere, so I thought I'd try here. This is mostly a c/p of my post there...
'04 Passat wagon glx v6 atq fwd
A few weeks ago my wife was pulling out of a parking lot and her car suddenly died. She put it in neutral, rolled out of the way and called me. When I got there, the car would turn over, run to ~500-800 rpm and die. Prior to this it had been running fine. After sitting for ~30 minutes, it would run closer to 1000 rpm, but then still die. We had it towed home, where I changed the fuel filter, and checked the spark plugs. A couple of days later, I tried to start it, and it was running at a real rough idle, and seemed to have a little backfire through the airbox. After some internet searching, most of the things I found came back to the throttle body. I ordered a vag-com (kII-usb), hoping a TBA would solve the problem. Ran the autoscan first, but found no engine codes (did find a few HVAC though). Tried to run a TBA, using the directions from Ross-tech, and the ADP box only showed error. Ran autoscan again, and this time got the 17987 throttle actuator adaptation not started p1579 code. Tried TBA again, and still got the error. Last night, I took the throttle body loose, cleaned it as best I could (not very dirty to start), had my brother turn the car on to verify the butterfly was moving, and put everything back together. Tried TBA, and everything seemed to work (adp ok and all), but now the car won't hit at all. Reread the ross-tech instruction, charged the battery up, cleared dtc's, tried TBA again, started getting the error again. 
end c/p
Today it was a little warmer outside, so I tried the TBA again, and it's seems to have worked. Car still won't start, but now autoscan isn't showing that I need to do a TBA. I do however have a new fault: 01299-diagnostic interface for data bus (j533), 49-10-no communications-intermittent. I checked readiness status and got failed or incomplete on: o2 sensor heating, o2 sensor(s), secondary air injection, evaporative emissions, and catalytic converter.
So my first question is obviously, what's wrong with the car? Second is, if the fuel pump was bad wouldn't that show on the autoscan? And third is, do the readiness errors look normal? Thanks for any help...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '04 passat won't start... (scrambler250)*

Fuel pump isn't going to show on a scan, readiness will show inco or failed after codes are cleared until they are performed.
Have you checked fuel press? Is the fuel pump running?


----------



## scrambler250 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: '04 passat won't start... (ps2375)*

Haven't checked the pressure yet. My uncle has a gauge I'll try to borrow this week. Is there a certain range I'm looking for? Where is the fitting to check the pressure on an ATQ? I did check the fuses and relays, all checked ok. I thought I heard the fuel pump working, but it has been so long since I started this, I'll try to double check.


_Modified by scrambler250 at 11:17 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '04 passat won't start... (scrambler250)*

Don't know the spec, it is in the manual. The pump is under an access panel in the trunk on pass side near the seat. You can take the cover off and listen for the pump to prime when driver door is opened and if it runs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffqmc (Feb 6, 2009)

Hope this helps.. My 99 Passat did the same thing, so i was thinking same thing..fuel pressure. after testing pressure and all was good. I started to think TBA.. that didn't work either , I went as far as buying a brand new TB for it ($800) later .. still no luck. i sent it to garage and they checked the codes and changed the Engine Control computer. I picked my car up the next day and it ran great.. just now starting to have tranny probs .. but what do ya expect after 280 km's


----------



## scrambler250 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: '04 passat won't start... (scrambler250)*

I checked the fuel pump last night and tonight. Seems that's definitely the problem, won't run when I put 12v directly to the fitting on top. The frustrating thing is that I thought it was the fuel pump when it first happened, but I let the advice of a VW mechanic, and internet stories, focus on the throttle body. Thanks ps2375 for getting me back on the right track. Jeff, I'll keep the ECM in mind just in case the fuel pump doesn't fix everything, thanks.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: '04 passat won't start... (scrambler250)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: '04 passat won't start... (scrambler250)*

also check the battery and connections at the battery for corrosion


----------

